
Collection of tests and tools to help diagnose WebRTC systems - bazzargh
https://github.com/webrtc/testrtc
======
bazzargh
Submitted this after seeing the story about Hublin:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11293014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11293014)

...I find that the tools we have are nearly good enough, but every so often
the quality takes a nosedive in hangouts/screenhero/skype/adobe
connect/gotomeeting/...and they offer no tools to diagnose the problem. It
seems from the announcement of testrtc ([https://webrtchacks.com/webrtc-
troubleshooter/](https://webrtchacks.com/webrtc-troubleshooter/)) that it was
intended that the tests can be incorporated into 3rd party apps - here's
hoping.

